# Evolution G3  233 Desktop ??



## DARKEMUS (23 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens de récupérer  un G3 Desktop de 233Mhz.
Je l'ai passé de 32 à 640 de RAM sous 10.1

Sachant que je possède également un imac G3 400Mhz, croyez-vous qu'il soit possible de lui ôter le processeur afin de le placer sur le Dektop ?

La carte-mère supporterait-elle ??
Et si oui, y a t'il des réglages à faire ?

Gilles


----------



## Invité (23 Novembre 2010)

Le processeur des iMac est inamovible


----------



## DARKEMUS (23 Novembre 2010)

Bon, ben merci pour l'info.
Et merci de me plomber le moral ;-)

Par contre, la carte mère du Desktop supporte t'elle un processeur plus élevé ?
Car l'on devrait me donner un G3 tour dont le processeur est cadencé à 300, voire 350 Mhz.
Le processeur devrait donc s'enlever ?
Ou sur les tours est-il également soudé ?

Et donc, si cela est est possible, la carte-mère supporte-t'elle des processeurs plus élevés, et si oui, jusqu'à quelle fréquence ?
Car je devrais également pouvoir récupérer un 500 Mhz.

J'aimerai bien faire tourner un peu mieux ce petit coucou. Mais à part changer le processeur je ne vois pas trop.
Il tourne sous 10.1.  Et ne supporterait pas plus que 10.2.8.
Le lancement est long, mais une fois l'OS lancé, il est assez réactif.
Quelqu'un sait-il enfin ou trouver le manuel en PDF de ce mac ?

Gilles




Invité a dit:


> Le processeur des iMac est inamovible


----------



## Invité (23 Novembre 2010)

Je viens de regarder vite fait le manuel (MP), il semblerait que 300MHz c'est le max.
Mais je ne connais pas la bête, ni ce qu'on peut lui faire subir


----------



## DARKEMUS (23 Novembre 2010)

Oki, bon, j'essaierai au moins de lui mettre un 300 pour voir.
Pour l'overcloking, on verra si je récupère un 350 au lieu d'un 300 ;-)
Dommage car j'immagine qu'avec un 500 Mhz, Panther aurait tourné très correctement.

Je n'ai pas suivi l'histoire du MP... S'il s'agissait d'un MP à mon encontre (aïe), je n'ai rien reçu.

En tout cas, je serai bien preneur du manuel.
Il y a quelques années, j'étais tombé sur un site où se trouvaient tous les manuels macs, mais j'ai effacé malencontreusement le lien. tant pis...




Invité a dit:


> Je viens de regarder vite fait le manuel (MP), il semblerait que 300MHz c'est le max.
> Mais je ne connais pas la bête, ni ce qu'on peut lui faire subir


----------



## Invité (23 Novembre 2010)

Je voulais dire, envoie un MP !


----------



## DARKEMUS (24 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Je voulais dire, envoie un MP !



Des fois j'ai le cerveau un peu lent 
Ca doit être à force d'avoir travaillé pendant 17 ans sous Windows...

J'ai fouillé sur le site d'Apple - avant de te relire - et j'ai pu y trouver une partie de mon bonheur.
Des fois, je me dis que la plupart de nos réponses à nos questions s'y trouvent (sur ce site)...

www.info.apple.com/support/manuals.html

J'ai notamment récupéré le manuel de mon 4400. J'imagine que celui du G3 Bureau doit s'y trouver ;-)

Je te relancerai en privé si je peine à le débusquer.

Merci en tout cas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h40 ----------

Par contre, je ne comprenais pas pourquoi sur ce modèle de G3 Dektop, je n'arrivais pas à installer OS X sur des disques supérieurs à 2 Gigas, alors que ces disques  étaient reconnus sans problème dans l'utilitaire disque.

Un message m'indiquait que la partition ne se trouvait pas dans "les 8 premiers Go du disque".
Mes disques de 10, 8 et 40 Go étaient bien fonctionnels pourtant.

D'après ce que j'ai pu lire, il faudrait donc partitionner le disque et laisser une partition de taille inférieure à 8 Go pour que l'OS s'y installe.

Etonnant non ??


----------



## Invité (24 Novembre 2010)

Pour installer OsX, il faut que la première partition (celle du haut) soit strictement inférieure à 8Go.


----------



## DARKEMUS (24 Novembre 2010)

Effectivement. J'ai partitionné 40 Go en 7 + 33 et l'installation s'est déroulée parfaitement.

Il me reste des soucis avec le réseau, mais d'après ce que j'ai lu, le fait que la pile de la carte mère soit morte désactiverait le réseau.

Me voilà avec un G3 fonctionnel. Merci de vos tuyaux.



Invité a dit:


> Pour installer OsX, il faut que la première partition (celle du haut) soit strictement inférieure à 8Go.


----------



## DARKEMUS (28 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Le processeur des iMac est inamovible



Par contre comment se fait-il qu'il serait possible de faire évoluer certains imac G3 en G4 ?
J'ai lu cela sur certains forums et cela me tente.

J'ai ramené mon imac 400 du Bugey (je l'ai retrouvé dans sa pièce à 8 degrés celsius le pauvre) et - bien qu'en plein déménagement sur Villeurbanne - je l'ai placé dans ma chambre.
Les deux derniers imacs ayant passé l'hiver dans l'Ain n'ont jamais redémarré...
Reformaté hier sous Panther et avec 1 go de RAM il tourne correctement.

Du coup, je me tate de le mettre en  réseau avec le mini tournant sous 10.6.

L'intérêt serait énorme pour moi s'il était possible de changer le processeur par un G3 plus puissant ou un G4. Enorme, tout est relatif, si ce n'est la fluidité d'utilisation.

Mais zatelire, il semblerait que cela ne soit pas possible ??
Puisque le processeur serait soudé ???


----------



## Invité (28 Novembre 2010)

Je suis assez curieux de voir qui a transformé son iMac G3 en G4.
Avec une carte mère d'eMac peut-être ?


----------



## DARKEMUS (29 Novembre 2010)

Je rebidouille sur le net et tiens au courant la "communauté".
En espérant de ne pas avoir fumé la "supermoquette"...



Invité a dit:


> Je suis assez curieux de voir qui a transformé son iMac G3 en G4.
> Avec une carte mère d'eMac peut-être ?




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h39 ----------

Voici le lien trouvé (chut il ne s'agit pas de notre forum) :

http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t132096.html

J'ai pas tout suivi mais vais donc creuser.




DARKEMUS a dit:


> Je rebidouille sur le net et tiens au courant la "communauté".
> En espérant de ne pas avoir fumé la "supermoquette"...


----------



## Invité (29 Novembre 2010)

Ah oui, il fallait envoyer la carte mère aux Zuhès où ils faisaient la manip.
http://store.fastmac.com/product_info.php?products_id=46


----------



## DARKEMUS (29 Novembre 2010)

Oauais bon...
Merci FastMac.
Pour ce prix là, je m'offrirai un cube G4 alors... :rateau:

Par contre, en fouillant sur le net, j'ai lu que certaines cartes genre Sonnet étaient compatibles G3 beige.
Sauf qu'elles ne sont plus fabriquées. J'attendrai les occas' internet :love:
Pour quasi-clore le sujet sur ce G3 beige (266 Mhz et non 233 comme indiqué en début de poste d'ailleurs), je lui :
- Changerai le processeur par un G3 300 ou 350 tiré d'un B&W;
- Mettrai une nouvelle pile pour que le réseau fonctionne.
Le tout avec un disque dur d'environ 100 gigas.

Là, je pense que j'aurai exploité son potentiel.


J'avais pensé enfin lui rajouter une carte SCSI-3, ayant récupéré des disques SCSCI de 36 Go, mais il semblerait que toutes les cartes ne soient pas compatibles ?
A mon grand regret, car j'en ai deux de 36 à 10 000 RPM!
Quelqu'un sait-il si certaines cartes sont compatibles ? 





Invité a dit:


> Ah oui, il fallait envoyer la carte mère aux Zuhès où ils faisaient la manip.
> http://store.fastmac.com/product_info.php?products_id=46


----------



## Invité (29 Novembre 2010)

J'en ai une dans un B/B, je suppose qu'ell fonctionne et je n'en ai pas l'utilité.
Je dois pouvoir te démonter ça !


----------



## DARKEMUS (29 Novembre 2010)

Miam miam.
Je vérifie cela au travail (ma seconde aire de stockage) pour la norme SCSI, et te confirme cela dès que possible.
Je n'y retiens pas grand chose au niveau des normes SCSI.
Tout les reste du matériel étant stocké dans mes cartons de déménagement...

Je parle de SCSI 3 car le disque ne s'alimente que par un seul cable faisant nappe-alimentation.
Ne voulant pas me mélanger les pinceaux, je ramène la bête à la maison demain et te confirme.

Et dans ces cas, ô que oui je te la reprends :love:




Invité a dit:


> J'en ai une dans un B/B, je suppose qu'ell fonctionne et je n'en ai pas l'utilité.
> Je dois pouvoir te démonter ça !


----------



## Invité (29 Novembre 2010)

Moi aussi, je vérifie ce que c'est exactement.

Edit

d'après les infos système, c'est celle-là


----------



## DARKEMUS (29 Novembre 2010)

Muuuf !

Cela serait du SCSI 2 d'après le descriptif,  donc pas la bonne.
Po grave l'essentiel est que je sache que ce mac supporte les cartes SCSI récentes.

Je reviens à la charge une fois mon disque ramené du boulot 



Invité a dit:


> Moi aussi, je vérifie ce que c'est exactement.
> 
> Edit
> 
> d'après les infos système, c'est celle-là


----------



## DARKEMUS (1 Décembre 2010)

Fichtre, je me perds au niveau des normes SCSI.
Vu le temps de cochon, j'ai laissé mes affaires au travail. Toutefois, il est de mémoire écrit sur le disque dur :

SCSI Ultra3 Wide 10 000 tr/min HP 36,4 Go.
LVD/SE.

Je vais me renseigner dans un magasin spécialisé s'il existe un convertisseur car le "brochage" du disque me paraît étrange. Il faut dire qu'il se trouvait dans un rack serveur HP.

Et si ton modèle de carte convient, je te fais signe. Les cartes SCSI sont effet pléthore, de tous les prix, et pas toutes compatibles mac ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h58 ----------

Alors que j'en avais déjà bavé à l'installation d'OS X sur ce cher bon vieux mac, il se décide à m'en faire vivre de nouvelles. :mouais:

J'ai voulu le rallumer et j'ai eu la surprise de voir la fameuse disquette interrogative.
Afin de vérifier l'intégrité du disque - dont je n'ai aucun doute de l'honnêteté soit dit en passant - j'ai démarré sur le CD d'OS X ... Panther.

Au lieu de Puma déjà installé.

Fatale erreur. Il semblerait d'autant plus que ce G3 ne supporte pas plus que Jaguar.

Je lis désormais , avant la fameuse disquette interrogative, le message *"cant'open"*, le tout sur écran blanc. 

Celui-ci défile à tout va ???

Kesako ? 

Moi qui voulait lui offrir une pile toute neuve ce jour, je me demande si ce cher mac le mérite 

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me répondre par "Yes we can" ?? 

Gilles


----------



## Invité (1 Décembre 2010)

Sorry,
ça fait partie des modèles qui n'ont pas eu l'honneur de m'être présentés ! 

De plus, en recherchant un tantinet sur la carte que je donne, il me semble que les drivers OsX soient assez difficiles à trouver (c'est un euphémisme) :mouais:


----------



## DARKEMUS (1 Décembre 2010)

;-) Ce n'est pas le plus grave. 

Une idée pour le can't open ??




Invité a dit:


> Sorry,
> ça fait partie des modèles qui n'ont pas eu l'honneur de m'être présentés !
> 
> De plus, en recherchant un tantinet sur la carte que je donne, il me semble que les drivers OsX soient assez difficiles à trouver (c'est un euphémisme) :mouais:


----------



## Invité (1 Décembre 2010)

T'as pas trouvé un "reset" dans le manuel ? 

J'en ai trouvé deux : Pram et cuda

Allez, un peu de recherche :rateau:


----------



## DARKEMUS (1 Décembre 2010)

Je ne l'ai pas ouvert.
Mon gone étant malade (rien de grave), je suis de garde demain. J'aurai donc tout loisir de lire le manuel.

Et oui, je sais, je suis impardonnable de ne l'avoir encore fait but my taylor is not rich... 

Je reviens à la charge dès que j'ai tout lu 




Invité a dit:


> T'as pas trouvé un "reset" dans le manuel ?
> 
> J'en ai trouvé deux : Pram et cuda
> 
> Allez, un peu de recherche :rateau:


----------



## DARKEMUS (2 Décembre 2010)

Bon. Je tiens d'abord à signaler que les manuels APPLE sont très bien conçus.
Une bible pour le bidouilleur en herbe!

Pour mon histoire de "can't open", un simple reset  sur le bouton ad hoc a suffit.

Démonter le mac et consulter le manuel m'a permis de voir que j'avais un module de SGRAM vide. L'était planqué sous le modem le malin 
D'après le manuel, le mac est doté de 2 Mo et je peux lui ajouter -via ce module- 2 ou 4 Mo de mémoire en sus.

Je regarderai cela une fois sa pile installé, car il semble clair que ses problèmes de démarrage proviennent de la pile HS. Le disque d'OS X étant en bon état et le boot sous CD d'OS 9 et X se faisant.

La lecture du manuel m'a permis de localiser les cavaliers de fréquence processeur. 
EFFECTIVEMENT la carte supporte jusqu'à 300 Mhz, mais je verrai ultérieurement si l'overclock est possible.

Pour lors, je vais lui acheter une PIPILE ! Et voir si les problèmes de démarrage ont disparu définitivement.





DARKEMUS a dit:


> Je ne l'ai pas ouvert.
> Mon gone étant malade (rien de grave), je suis de garde demain. J'aurai donc tout loisir de lire le manuel.
> 
> Et oui, je sais, je suis impardonnable de ne l'avoir encore fait but my taylor is not rich...
> ...


----------



## DARKEMUS (3 Décembre 2010)

Le changement de la pipile (11 euros chez 1001 piles tout de même!) me donne un mac fonctionnel. Plus de problème de démarrage, bien que j'ai du réinstaller 10.1. 

Par conte, le problème réseau persiste. L'ethernet intégré semble être en défaut.

Mon Freeplug CPL a les deux leds qui clignotent ??

Est-ce à supposer que l'ethernet intégré est HS ? :mouais:
Je n'ai pas ce souci avec le branchement de cette prise CPL sur d'autres ordinateurs ! 

Avant d'essayer avec une carte réseau que je pourrai rajouter en PCI, je voudrais savoir si quelq'un a déjà eu ce problème ?? L'ethernet intégré peut-il "griller" ?

Gilles




DARKEMUS a dit:


> Bon. Je tiens d'abord à signaler que les manuels APPLE sont très bien conçus.
> Une bible pour le bidouilleur en herbe!
> 
> Pour mon histoire de "can't open", un simple reset  sur le bouton ad hoc a suffit.
> ...


----------



## Invité (4 Décembre 2010)

Essaie déjà en branchement Ethernet direct, tu en sauras plus


----------



## DARKEMUS (4 Décembre 2010)

:sleep: Ouaouh j'essaierai cela ce week, mais je peine à croire que cela vienne de la prise CPL puisque le mac mini fonctionne sans souci!

Allez hop, je clos le sujet, puisque finalement il ne s'agit plus d'évolution de G3 mais de problème technique !

Si j'en bave, j'ouvrirai un autre sujet dans la rubrique adéquat.
Et je reviendrai à la charge si le mac subit quelques évolutions ;-)

Merci de votre aide, et particulièrement à "Invité" ;-)



Invité a dit:


> Essaie déjà en branchement Ethernet direct, tu en sauras plus


----------



## melaure (4 Décembre 2010)

Pas grave, viens donc nous en parler aux Gones


----------

